# FORTRY-NINER(Build thread) Starting out..



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

I couldn't wait...

Tomorrow I'm picking up an ECS kit unused for more than half the price. (brand new)

i will post up pics and build on this thread. 

Plan is to ditch the manual that it comes with and go with a switch box. 

The question i have is this, Bagriders carries Asco Valves that are 1/4INCH 

Since it comes with 1/4 inch line i can use the current line and fittings and would be easier. Do you guys think it would be kosh using these valves? 





Dont want to give to much away yet....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want to ditch the manual valves, now is the time before you get everything setup. 

You would need the eight valves along with a handful of fittings:


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Will! :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

you dont need to get 1/4 ascos, since you need to assemble them anyway you can run the 3/8ths still and just run 1/4PTCs off them to the bags. and the best thing is if one messes up they are only like 30$ to replace


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to ditch the manual valves, now is the time before you get everything setup.
> 
> You would need the eight valves along with a handful of fittings:


This picture was my 1st bit of information into air ride. Simple, yet informative :thumbup:


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

Been to busy to upload photos. First off i want to say thank you to my uncle and dad for the help. 
I got the whole kit from a guy off of craigslist for unbelievably cheap. 
Wanted to go with valves but bought new tires instead. anyways onto some pics. Anyone who wants a center console im down. :laugh: More pics are on there way.

My uncle doing magic.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it just me or is that a huge frickin 12 gallon steel tank? lol.

One viair compressor is going to take hours to keep that thing filled, which model did you go with? I hope it is rated for 100% duty cycle because you might need it.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Is it just me or is that a huge frickin 12 gallon steel tank? lol.


It looks like the standard 5 gallon tank they include in Air Lift's kit...

But seriously though, you bought the entire kit off of Craigslist? That looks like an entirely brand new kit!


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Is it just me or is that a huge frickin 12 gallon steel tank? lol.
> 
> One viair compressor is going to take hours to keep that thing filled, which model did you go with? I hope it is rated for 100% duty cycle because you might need it.


I can drop/fill it 3 times and it will come on for a minute or two(havent timed it). :laugh: Thats when its full tho. 



DoctorDoctor said:


> It looks like the standard 5 gallon tank they include in Air Lift's kit...
> 
> But seriously though, you bought the entire kit off of Craigslist? That looks like an entirely brand new kit!


Brand new never opened in the ECS wrapping. The guy had it for a year sitting in his closet. Great seller and a soldier too. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

FORTRY-NINER said:


> I can drop/fill it 3 times and it will come on for a minute or two(havent timed it). :laugh: Thats when its full tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new never opened in the ECS wrapping. The guy had it for a year sitting in his closet. Great seller and a soldier too. :thumbup:


Ah must have just been the perspective of the picture, it looked huge to me. I can lift/drop 4 times with my 5+3 gallon tanks so 5 gallons seems about right


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

you notched your frame and didn't invite me


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

hunterkb said:


> you notched your frame and didn't invite me


 I thought You left for school! Pictures today?


tmg1991 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 
:thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

***









:heart:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

OP, question for you...what did your uncle do to that center console after hacking into it? i love the finish and how clean the job was done...the finish however doesnt seem to be the oem finish, what did you guys spray it with and any other pics of it in the car?


----------



## My_156cm_pickle (Sep 22, 2010)

great looking. love the frenched lights


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

My_156cm_pickle said:


> great looking. love the frenched lights


 frenched means its set into the body work, like on hot rods. there is none of that going on here...


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

martin13 said:


> frenched means its set into the body work, like on hot rods. there is none of that going on here...


 for hot rods, yes. 

but for euro's, it can also mean when they're yellow. :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I did it. Where did you mount the asco valves?


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I did it. Where did you mount the asco valves?


 I actually went with the manual setup. I've also been slacking. Ill post some stuff up later today


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

FORTRY-NINER said:


> I actually went with the manual setup. I've also been slacking. Ill post some stuff up later today


Oops meant to put I dig it. Why manual though?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm digging that center console. Clever idea.

The best thing you can do at this point is pickup a set of XLs for the front


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

looking great, also i love that gauge placement


----------



## FORTRY-NINER (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm digging that center console. Clever idea.
> 
> The best thing you can do at this point is pickup a set of XLs for the front


I know right. 



jettaaddictionII said:


> looking great, also i love that gauge placement


Thank you man. 

No updates yet. Vwvortex has been out of my life ever since I got a facebook. Add me!!


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm digging that center console. Clever idea.
> 
> The best thing you can do at this point is pickup a set of XLs for the front


I agree with everything that was said here! Looks great man:beer:


----------

